# StorEnvy Fullfillment



## stereokris (Aug 13, 2008)

Has anyone else signed up with StorEnvy online store and fullfillment service yet?? 

Storenvy Beta

Just wanted to get people's thoughts...I'm lovin it so far, and it's only in Beta mode.


-Kris


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks interesting. What do you love about it so far?


----------



## stereokris (Aug 13, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Looks interesting. What do you love about it so far?


The layout and organization of the stores is better than anything else i've seen out there (ive tried many different online stores).

Also, the backend that this system is going to have is gonna be pretty sick from Ive seen. It's still in beta mode right, but we jumped in early based off what we saw was coming. It's looking good so far


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks OK. Let me know when they get past the Beta Stage.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok I am totally confused on this. I see a price list for screen printing with minimums. But I dont see any info on the print methods for the stores. There are no printing facts for the stores. What type of printing do they use for the fullfillment side for the stores?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sunnydayz said:


> Ok I am totally confused on this. I see a price list for screen printing with minimums. But I dont see any info on the print methods for the stores. There are no printing facts for the stores. What type of printing do they use for the fullfillment side for the stores?


Based on the pricelist, it looks like they are doing screen printing for all the designs in their stores.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

It seems like that wouldn't be cost effective for one offs. I guess that is what is confusing.


----------



## stereokris (Aug 13, 2008)

Yea, they also offer screen printing, but you don't have to use it to have an online store through them. You can just sign up for a store and that's it. The screen printing just makes it easier.


----------



## tkn77 (Sep 24, 2006)

What other fulfillment services have you tried?

Also, what kind of fees do they charge for their fulfillment services?


----------



## taikuodo (Sep 6, 2007)

sounds too good to be true. free screens? how would that be possible. They are offering prices of $4 a shirt for 100 shirts, which beats me making my own shirts!


----------



## outloudapparel (Jan 6, 2009)

we've dealt through them and they are amazing! well I haven't done the fulfillment part but we have printed through them and they are very nick and fast to respond.

they let me try out their demo store and it's super easy and it still gives the advanced crowd some power!

110% recommend them!


----------



## FiftyFiveThreads (Mar 8, 2009)

I currently use them for a store only, if i wasnt already working with a local guy, id use them for fuffilment or printing in a heartbeat


----------



## shirtandsimple (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry I'm jumping in so late here - i'm seriously considering switching from shopify ($60 a month) to Storenvy (free...i think!) - any reasons why this would be a bad idea? Any advice?


----------

